# Simple Cable Management



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know why I haven't thought about this before....

I was cleaning my garage today, and on the floor was an absolute rats nest of cut of speaker wire, 4ga, 1/0 ga, rca's, etc.... all on the floor in a heap. Instead of chucking all the different lengths in the garbage and wasting money, i figured why not bundle them, so I can easily determine if I can use any of this cut wire in my install instead of using new supplies. 

sounds simple but it's effective: get all ends to match on the top, zip tie at the top and near the middle, and you can easily determine if a cable will be long enough. simply pull it out, tighten the zipties, and move on. 

I put these in a box for easy stowing, but i suppose you could hang them on a hook or something for easier access....

...just thought i would pass this along in case anyone else is in the same shoes. i would imagine a lot of wire gets wasted when it's on the garage floor...


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

So simple, but a great idea... I like.


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

depending on the wire, you can use paper towel rolls too.


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

velcro ties work pretty good too


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good call. I tend to coil my wire up and really don't know how long it actually is.


----------

